# Took the pooch to nudgee beach....



## deebo (Nov 21, 2009)

decided to take our new(ish) pooch to nudgee beach this morning for a run around. She had a ball but it took her a few times to figure out that salt water isnt for drinking. Most of the pics are action shots as she is still pretty crazy and likes to run a lot. She is a ridgeback x something!?! She is about 16 weeks old now and growing heaps - finally starting to lose the puppy teeth which is great!

The last pic is a nice one of her from a weekend at our property a couple of weeks ago. One of the few moments she wasn't trying to get the horses to play with her!

I just thought some of the pics from this morning were funny so thought I would throw them up....

Feel free to post pics of your own dog in action if you want.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 21, 2009)

My pug posing, not sure if its an action shot but still...


----------



## deebo (Nov 21, 2009)

whoa, crazy eyes! haha!


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 21, 2009)

David Evans said:


> whoa, crazy eyes! haha!


Yeh, I dont know if all Pugs are like that, but mine is definitely like that lol. so ugly but so cute at the same time.


----------



## Troyster (Nov 22, 2009)

nudgee beach is a nice playground for dogs,my sister takes her dog there aswell


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a dog, though I have a few whinges regarding beaches and dogs, I think they should crack down on what beaches they allow dogs on, and think anyone who walks there dog on the beach should be picking up the dogs crap, often at a beach near us, people walk there dogs and there dogs crap and they just leave it, p i s s e s me off, should make them step in it! also another whinge is people letting dogs on beaches without leads when they are not allowed to walk them without leads, we have a beach that has little terns nesting and still people do not listen to the signs and let the dogs run free. suppose there is always going to be irresponsible people in the world, just wish I few more of them would start listening to signs and not wrecking the beach for people who want to enjoy it for other things other then walking dogs, I don't wanna go and have a wet dog run up and lick me, or step in dog crap, or watch as they run through and scare away the little terns. thats my little rant, nice dogs, I like pomeranians the best for an indoor dog, sounds pretty gay I know, but hey, they are cute as and I think they would be great, if I want a dog for outdoors which I do, I will get a "real dog" lol anyone who owns a pom please post pics. thanks.


----------



## deebo (Nov 22, 2009)

gecko - nudgee beach is an off leash beach, they have areas on the beach that aren't off leash as well. I hate picking up warm dog poo but still do it - its all part of owning a dog i guess! I hate stepping in dog poo more than picking it up.

not sure if your rant was aimed at anyone in particular or just a rant in general.....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 22, 2009)

wow, she has grown heaps. good lookin puppy.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 22, 2009)

Dogs playing in water are fun to watch...

My girl Jessie having fun in the water backed up from the neighbour's dam onto our place after this mid year's rain.
She still had fun in the small puddle left as the water soaked away.
Poor old Monty just wanted to be with us and sit in the cool water.

Anyone else got photos of their dogs playing in water to post here???


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 22, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> My pug posing, not sure if its an action shot but still...


 

looks like someone needs a hug 

what is your pug's name and do you have any photos of him/her playing in water to share with us???


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 22, 2009)

How old is your pug chris, looks a bit wall eyed. is it a pedigree?


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Nov 22, 2009)

Hehe, awww, pugs are so cute.



> My girl Jessie having fun in the water



My dog is called Jessie too! She's a black and white Alaskan Malamute. It's nice to see these dogs having fun in the water.


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

David Evans said:


> gecko - nudgee beach is an off leash beach, they have areas on the beach that aren't off leash as well. I hate picking up warm dog poo but still do it - its all part of owning a dog i guess! I hate stepping in dog poo more than picking it up.
> 
> not sure if your rant was aimed at anyone in particular or just a rant in general.....


 
not aimed at anyone in general, just a rant since there was a thread about dogs on beaches so I thought I would add my rant to it.


----------



## deebo (Nov 22, 2009)

gecko - cool cool.....


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 22, 2009)

This is chopper, a staffy x boxer, he was jumping over a small fence to get his ball, which isn't so much of a ball anymore hahaha
Obviously this is more the action shot category than the playing in water category haha, but he loves playing in water too  at first, he'd go in really quietly and cautiously,
now he goes in like a bat out of hell, and does a big belly flop, sending water spraying everywhere!! hahaha


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 22, 2009)

i think it so funny that they love the beach and swimming but hate baths or getting in the lil keep cool shell pool i got em.. gotta love mans best friend!!!

This is Tyson and Bella... my babies


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 22, 2009)

My Pug's name is Ruby, she is a 11months old and I bought her from chadstone shopping centre so not sure if its a pedigree lol. Cost me a fortune though (2k)


----------



## deebo (Nov 22, 2009)

rach - that pic is gold!! hilarious!


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 22, 2009)

Rach85 said:


> This is chopper, a staffy x boxer, he was jumping over a small fence to get his ball, which isn't so much of a ball anymore hahaha



Love that pic Rach85... it's a great shot 


Jackie - staffy x blue cattle
Sthn Gold Coast











Pottsville






Caught after eating crabs at Yamba. He disappears whilst we are asleep, gorges on them and turns up back in the tent burping, farting and these tiny nicks along his lips with blood droplets ....






More likely found elsewhere....


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 22, 2009)

Tooninoz that last pic is soo cute 

Yeah, I wanna put a superman cape on that pic of chopper, or a motorbike so it looks like he's doin a fmx trick 
Heres another pic of him

I work in a vet clinic, i love it and a big part of the reason is cos i get to see so many gorgeous dogs


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 22, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Caught after eating crabs at Yamba. He disappears whilst we are asleep, gorges on them and turns up back in the tent burping, farting and these tiny nicks along his lips with blood droplets ....


 
wouldn't it be a better idea to keep it tied up instead of letting it roam free to eat crabs and other native wildlife. that is very irresponsible, you are endangering wildlife and your dog, anything could happen to it. I would expect this kinda stuff from an average person but someone that is into reptiles, that is not good. for all you know it is out eating reptiles aswell. and I bet it went to the toilet out there to, where people will probably walk and step in it. if I came accross a dog out there, I would catch it and take it straight to the pound!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 22, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> My Pug's name is Ruby, she is a 11months old and I bought her from chadstone shopping centre so not sure if its a pedigree lol. Cost me a fortune though (2k)



Seeming you bought it from a pet shop I doubt it would a registered pedigree pug. Did you get an ANKC registration certificate? 2K is an expensive pet shop pug, for that money I would want it to be top notch, registered & have a decent pedigree. Hopefully the eyes will correct them selves a bit more as she grows, its quiet common in flat faced dogs.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 22, 2009)

tugging on the tree swing.





jumping around.





watching me fish.





resting up.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 22, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> Seeming you bought it from a pet shop I doubt it would a registered pedigree pug. Did you get an ANKC registration certificate? 2K is an expensive pet shop pug, for that money I would want it to be top notch, registered & have a decent pedigree. Hopefully the eyes will correct them selves a bit more as she grows, its quiet common in flat faced dogs.



We are not really fussed about the money, we love Ruby to bits, shes healthy and she has a chip.


----------



## rubysnake (Nov 22, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> We are not really fussed about the money, we love Ruby to bits, shes healthy and she has a chip.



awww thats so sweet... love at first site?

p.s love her name


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 22, 2009)

rubysnake said:


> awww thats so sweet... love at first site?
> 
> p.s love her name



haha thats right, oh btw she snores really loud!!!!!!! I guess thats what makes her so cute!!!!


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's my dog, Jessie. About 99 in 100 people exclaim, "ooh, a Husky!" when they see her, but she's an Alaskan Malamute, dang it! :evil: Huskies don't weigh 40 kilos. :lol:


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 23, 2009)

Gecko75 said:


> wouldn't it be a better idea to keep it tied up instead of letting it roam free to eat crabs and other native wildlife. that is very irresponsible, you are endangering wildlife and your dog, anything could happen to it. I would expect this kinda stuff from an average person but someone that is into reptiles, that is not good. for all you know it is out eating reptiles aswell. and I bet it went to the toilet out there to, where people will probably walk and step in it. if I came accross a dog out there, I would catch it and take it straight to the pound!



The whole story wasn't all that fascinating, but I forgot to take into account the idiot factor...so;
He is kept in the tent with us. As is customary, my son and I tend to sleep at night. That night, the dog discovered he could open the zipper with his snout and he got out. Weve sorted that problem since then and now it's not an issue.
To appease you, I just went and kicked christ outta the dog, and hit both myself and my son with long pointy sticks. We are all, as I type, bleeding profusely and in massive pain, but that's irrelevant. What is important is that you understand that _I truly value your input_......


----------



## Gecko75 (Nov 23, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> The whole story wasn't all that fascinating, but I forgot to take into account the idiot factor...so;
> He is kept in the tent with us. As is customary, my son and I tend to sleep at night. That night, the dog discovered he could open the zipper with his snout and he got out. Weve sorted that problem since then and now it's not an issue.
> To appease you, I just went and kicked christ outta the dog, and hit both myself and my son with long pointy sticks. We are all, as I type, bleeding profusely and in massive pain, but that's irrelevant. What is important is that you understand that _I truly value your input_......


 
its just a lot of people let there dogs roam free, I thought you were doing the same as it sounded like that. I apologise. and nice comments to :lol:


----------

